# Mopar Splash Guards?



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I've search but could not find anyone who asked this question. Does anyone know for sure if the Mopar splash guards work on the Routan? I ask because they are almost half the cost, but the Mopar site says the same set works on the front or rear, while VW has a seperate part number for the front and rear (different?) Has anyone already done this??? Thank you.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I would check with Bud Klemp, parts manager at Checkered Flag VW. He has been supplying parts at great prices on the Vortex for quite some time and really knows his stuff.

As an example, I recently purchased the VW fog light kit for my Routan from Bud. List price is around $290 or so. The best price I could find was around $230... that is until I contacted Bud. His price was around $135 shipped, new in the box. He is very helpful and friendly. The parts were shipped quickly. (And, no, I do not have any affiliation with this dealership.)

This is the contact information he lists in his posts:
Bud Klemp
Parts Manager
Checkered Flag VW
1-866-490-3524 ext 4782
[email protected]


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought them at my local dealer (they offer a decent discount if you order online). Rears were 45 and change and fronts were 43 and change. One of the dealers on the B6 Passat forums advertises 27% off which was cheaper than what I paid, but with shipping still probably would have been a few bucks cheaper than mine with tax. But I'm heading on a 1000 mile road trip and want to get this thing covered up.

All that being said, I'll post up the MOPAR #'s if they come in the Mopar bags or happen to be molded in them. I saw a set of 4 (chrysler T&C) on Ebay for 70 + 10 for shipping. Mine were $15 more with tax, but the instant get-a-facation was worth it for me, leaving on Tuesday, probably would have them on Monday but my luck it would be Tuesday afternoon. Chrysler sells 2 different types, molded or flat, the molded being the nicer ones.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

58kafer said:


> I just bought them at my local dealer (they offer a decent discount if you order online). Rears were 45 and change and fronts were 43 and change. One of the dealers on the B6 Passat forums advertises 27% off which was cheaper than what I paid, but with shipping still probably would have been a few bucks cheaper than mine with tax. But I'm heading on a 1000 mile road trip and want to get this thing covered up.
> 
> All that being said, I'll post up the MOPAR #'s if they come in the Mopar bags or happen to be molded in them. I saw a set of 4 (chrysler T&C) on Ebay for 70 + 10 for shipping. It was $15 more with tax, but the instant get-a-facation was worth it for me, leaving on Tuesday, probably would have them on Monday but my luck it would be Tuesday afternoon. Chrysler sells 2 different types, molded of flat, the molded being the nicer ones.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


Right now on mopar.com they are listed at $25.80 a pair (item #82203876AB)


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

JETwagen said:


> Right now on mopar.com they are listed at $25.80 a pair (item #82203876AB)


That PN is for the FLAT splash guards that fit probably ALL chrysler products because it came up for the PT Loser as well. While they are 1/2 the price the better ones are double the price. I was $94.XX out the door with tax and they will be in first thing tomorrow morning--and so will I, to pick them up! 



2010 T&C Front OR Rear FLAT STYLE(With "Chrysler" logo): 82203866AB You wouldn't want that one

2010 T&C Front OR Rear FLAT STYLE(NO logo): 82203876AB
http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en...&CategoryId=1003&GroupId=2036&SubGroupId=3166 



2010 Deluxe MOLDED Splash guards FRONT ONLY: 82210718 

2010 Deluxe MOLDED Splash guards REAR ONLY: 82210719AB 
http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en...&CategoryId=1003&GroupId=2036&SubGroupId=3163



The VW ones are the Deluxe Molded ones.

Front: 7B0075111 
http://www.drivergear.vw.com/vw08/SKUDetailsVW08F7B75111.Asp
Rear: 7B0075101A
http://www.drivergear.vw.com/vw08/SKUDetailsVW08F7B75101A.Asp

I always put the Deluxe molded ones on our 2 Passats, they fit like a glove and used all the standard mounting holes. By looking at the pics of the "Chrysler" deluxe ones, there may be an additional hole that needs to be drilled into the BOTTOM of the rubber painted rocker panel, but the other holes are probably where the fender liner screws to the fenders. I put the MOPAR ones on my fathers RAM pick up and they hug the body very nicely. When I get them I'll put up the MOPAR #'s if they are on the bags and I'll also try to get some pics of them on! Can't wait to get them, hopefully this will cut down on the Black Magic tire shine getting thrown on the van.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

CONFIRMED! They are genuine MOPAR splash guards. So any one can feel free to order them. They are in the original MOPAR boxes with VW labels over them. I could still read the PN's through the labels. They are very nice quality, they do require some drilling, but MOPAR provides screws with a sealant/wax to cover the exposed hole when you run the screw in. There also is a hole to be drilled into the underside of the rubber rocker panel and the underside of the rear bumper. I am not too cool with driling into the brand new ride, but I don't want the stone chips blasting the rockers to death. 

These are the Deluxe molded ones, that are fitted to the wheel wells, these are not the same as the $25 ones on Mopars site.

2010 Deluxe MOLDED Splash guards FRONT ONLY: 82210718 

2010 Deluxe MOLDED Splash guards REAR ONLY: 82210719AB 

They are the exact same as the VW:
Front: 7B0075111 
Rear: 7B0075101A


Availabe from any MOPAR source and get them cheaper if possible. Prices seem to vary on ebay any where from $78 shipped for a complete set of 4 and up. Mine were $94.38 out the door. $16 and change more but I had them the next day, a small price to pay for convienence. I'll post pics when installed.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here we go, 35 minutes start to finish. Didn't pulll any wheels. I have a right angle SKEW driver for audio installations, used it for all the screws on the rear of the car, the front you can use a short straight screw driver. Used a right angle drill and turned the steering wheel to give more access to the front wheel wells. Had to drill 1 hole per side into the front fenders, but like I said earlier the screws have a seleant/wax on it to cover the bare metal. The other holes were drilled into the under side of the rocker panels trim pieces and also the rear bumper(not visable if you were to remove the flaps). I used my right angle drill, w/o the R/A drill you would need to raise the van. I used the recommened 3/32 drill bit for the front fender screws, but for the under side of the rockers and rear bumber I used a 3/16 vs. the recommended 1/4". The 1/4" is just way too BIG. I didn't even need to use a jack to drill the under side holes. I think it makes the van look much nicer and finished off.:thumbup:


FRONT



















REAR


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Before I make the purchase, are they any good aftermarket ones available at a lower cost? Thank you.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

excellent post, i believe you just made me order a full set :laugh:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

redzone98 said:


> excellent post, i believe you just made me order a full set :laugh:


Redzone, you will not be disappointed, you need them for the South Jersey road sand.They are engineered to fit like a glove and offer incredible support. The yester years of self-tapping sheetmetal screws to hold the flat plastic on your wheel arch are long gone. Once the car manufacturers realized that people were accessorizing their vehicles the got into the business. Like they say "Nothing fits like a factory part!" I'm looking forward to them holding back the east coast slush. The link at the bottom is the instructions for the front and rears.

*******Extra install note*. I removed all three push screws (Step 1)on the rear bumper cover in the wheel arch. You need to pull out on the bumper cover and I felt the top one was restricting the "flex" of the rear bumper cover. And mine actually un-clipped where the cover meets the lower portion of the 1/4 panel but I just popped it back in.****** 

Front:
http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en-US/imagehandler.ashx?id=2271
Rear: Update instructions will come with you guards, there are a few extra clips to put on,
http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en-US/imagehandler.ashx?id=2272


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

so true about the South NJ road sand, the roads around here become flooded all the time, and the washout is always spraying up the sides of the van


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

Can you post some full car pics to see how they look from the side? 

Thanks for the info, also where did you order them to get them next day??


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Silverstone6 said:


> Can you post some full car pics to see how they look from the side?
> 
> Thanks for the info, also where did you order them to get them next day??


I'll post some beauty shots tonight. I ordered them from my local dealer, but your Chrysler dealer might be cheaper and faster.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Those molded splash guards are great looking :thumbup: Much better than the cheap-mart universal flat flaps.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, also the lighting was poor, just bright enough for no flash. They do real good on keeping the junk off the car. I still get some tire shine spots though, but not as much.:thumbup: I'm always washing at least once a week, gonna be tough with the temps dropping!


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

looks nice kafer. i swore i'd never put mudguard on my cars, but since it's a van, i'll take exception. so best thing to do is buy the molded ones off ebay? and when can i borrow that screwdriver? dont wanna jack up my van  you can even come over and help me install it if you want! lol

do the mudguards actually touch the painted sides of the van, or does it stick out a little (1mm or so)?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rmbalisa said:


> looks nice kafer. i swore i'd never put mudguard on my cars, but since it's a van, i'll take exception. so best thing to do is buy the molded ones off ebay? and when can i borrow that screwdriver? dont wanna jack up my van  you can even come over and help me install it if you want! lol
> 
> do the mudguards actually touch the painted sides of the van, or does it stick out a little (1mm or so)?


EDIT: Thanks by the way!

They do touch the painted surfaces, but they are so rigid that it shouldn't do any damage. Search around on Ebay, if your patient enough you can probably get a good deal. A few guys sell them as a set of 4, just search out the PN's. 
And if you did need help I could probably swing that too!

Here is the offset driver I have. I've had it for years, my parents bought it for me when I was into car audio systems. They got it from QVC, I was like "great, another junk tool".But I swear by this thing for interior work on cars, I have even given them as gifts. The right angle drill is also a clutch tool as well. I work/restore/modify cars, trucks, snowmobiles, atv's, boats, well pretty much anything that requires gas to run(Hobby,not a living). So I'm a big fan of the right tools for the right job.

http://www.spectools.com/spec.htm Scroll to the SPK-4040


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

thanks kafer for the detailed writeup - the angle driver tool is impressive too!

just ordered the splash guard set direct from a dealership that matched their ebay price of $33.50 per pair, plus $8.50 S&H (UPS ground) for all 4. the total was $75.50, delivered in 2-3 days

http://www.southoakdodge.com/page/locationhours2-masterpage/master/secondary/

installation took me about an hour - I used a 90-degree drill adapter and a 1/4" ratchet with a phillips bit


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

luckeydoug1 said:


> I recently purchased the VW fog light kit for my Routan from Bud. List price is around $290 or so. The best price I could find was around $230... that is until I contacted Bud. His price was around $135 shipped, new in the box.[/email]


VWoA raised the price on the fog light kit; the new price from that dealerships is $153 + Shipping. That includes the wiring harness, switch, lights, bezel & instructions.

My local dealership agreed to match the price, so there's no shipping fee.


----------

